# hd2900xt driver for ubuntu



## cepoi (Sep 3, 2007)

does anyone knows where i can get it...or it does not exist??


----------



## niko084 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nope...

Wait about 6 months maybe if we are lucky...

Current drivers are fully supported through x1950 series.


----------



## Dandel (Sep 15, 2007)

support is now available for this ( with the 8.41 linux driver from ati. )


----------



## affinity0 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have not had good luck with the driver. Composite, for me, had to be disabled, caused system hardlock. And performance is horrible, on a 2900XT 1GB UT2k4 isnt even playable, dipping into the teens in framerate. other than that....it works?


----------



## Dandel (Sep 15, 2007)

are you using any QT based apps? and on the performance... hmm... that can and does happen... UT2k4 probobly was not one of the games they tested with, have you tried Doom 3 or Quake 4 on your pc yet?


----------



## panchoman (Sep 15, 2007)

try ubuntu gusty gibbon tribe 4, its a beta, and they might have the driver integrated into those.


----------



## Dandel (Sep 15, 2007)

that explains it all... try it on the previous one, Feisty.... should work better, and also try disabling the compositing engine.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 16, 2007)

Dandel said:


> that explains it all... try it on the previous one, Feisty.... should work better, and also try disabling the compositing engine.



i suggested gusty cause i believe feisty was out before the 2900, so if the drivers were to be integrated, wouldn't they integrated them into gusty?


----------



## Dandel (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't use the bundled drivers... has serious issues... i'd download the drivers directly from the ati support site... and follow the information on the unofficial wiki for the ATI Radeon cards on linux


----------

